# Too many bass?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been fishing a 150 acre lake and this is my 4th year. No matter what I'm fishing for I catch 14' bass one after the other. I know many feel it is a sin to take a bass, but I'm starting to wonder if we have way too many bass and that is why growth stops at 14". I also wonder how many of the other species we stock as fingerlings actually become a bass dinner.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

put a couple big cat fish in the lake they will thin out the bass,,,I did that in my pond 3 years later I took the cats out bass size increased quite a bit,,and the bass have the bluegill under control


----------

